# speed in france



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

Does anyone know of a lower speed limit through towns for MH over 4 tonnes - I seem to remember reading it somewhere it was 20 mph


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The speed limit through built up areas is 50 kp/h for vehicles whatever the weight.
But a MH of four tonnes has a lower maximum speed than a MH of 3500 kg on other roads.
There are a few threads about this topic on this site and also the French law about having maximum speed 'stickers' on larger MHs.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speed*

Yes, there can be 20mph limits (30kph) but only where indicated.

Whenever you enter a village with no speed limit signs, the speed limit nearly always reduces automatically to 50kph, until you see the village name crossed out in red. However, in certain villages you will see a sign indicating anything over 3500kG = max 30kph.

Now you may find some very irate drivers on your tail, maybe even flashing their lights at you. Ignore them as very occasionally you might find some Officers of the law waiting to speed trap you on exit. Now you do not want to give them any reason whatsoever to stop you and take money from you.

But speeds in villages can vary, as I said if no Speed Limit Number Signs, assume 50kph. But it can be 35,40,45,50, 60 or 70.

I am using a mac and do not know how to obtain the properties of an image to post a sign for you. Will try a PC later.

TM


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Speed*



teemyob said:


> Yes, there can be 20mph limits (30kph) but only where indicated.
> 
> TM


Out of interest in most of Europe the speed restriction sign is the Village name and as mentioned the derestriction is the name crossed out.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Speed*



Wupert said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there can be 20mph limits (30kph) but only where indicated.
> ...


Hello Wupert, I did mention

'Whenever you enter a village with no speed limit signs, the speed limit nearly always reduces automatically to 50kph, until you see the village name crossed out in red."

TM


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Not really much help in respect of towns/villages, but the CC seem to be endorsing the view that stickers are not necessary (unless towing?).

See here.

Regards,
John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speed Limits*



Ozzyjohn said:


> Not really much help in respect of towns/villages, but the CC seem to be endorsing the view that stickers are not necessary (unless towing?).
> 
> See here.
> 
> ...


I assume from that then that a 5300kG motorhome towing a 1000kG trailer would have to display...

(110)(100)(90)(80)?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*SIGN*

Sign Here from French Camping Car Monde

It is usually followed by wording/rating underneath, for example

>3500kg or
>7500kG or
>10t

Etc.

TM


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Speed Limits*



teemyob said:


> Ozzyjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Not really much help in respect of towns/villages, but the CC seem to be endorsing the view that stickers are not necessary (unless towing?).
> ...


Teemyob,

At the weights you have quoted, I think you fall into the category:
Vehicle towing a caravan/trailer where the vehicle 
has a gross train mass over 3.5 tonne, so would need

90

90

80

Regards,

John


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Patisserie/ Gendarmerie/ Boulangerie/Mairerie

La meme vitesse!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Speed*

[quote= Yes, there can be 20mph limits (30kph) but only where indicated.

This is usually near Schools and Hospitals and applies to everyone.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Speed*



teemyob said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


just confirming like.


----------

